# Proper "Attire" for an upcoming show, need help



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

I will be attending a show on April 28th and I have some questions. It's called "Performance Play Day Show", I can't find in the rules anything around attire. It just says heeled boots required and helmets in hunter classes.

My question is, since it's a "Play Day" should I go ahead and DRESS? I mean breeches, tall boots, jackets, and then my fancy western outfit for WP? Or does that mean, low key who cares?

Also I was reading the WA state rules about saddles. Seeing there are really NO requirements for saddles would it be ok to use my Dressage saddle for the english classes? I'd really rather use it because it fits my horse better and me too!!

Any help appreciated!

~Jenn~


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I think this is only going to be a fun show. Personally, I always ride in tall boots, so I would ride in tall boots, breeches and just a t-shirt. Semi-casual.
However, judges do acknowledge and respect people who try to look presentable for shows. I would ensure that you look nice no matter what you wear, with clean and tidy tack and horse. Braiding isn't required I'm sure, but you could consider braiding as well if you are an english rider. 
If you don't own tall boots, I wouldn't recommend buying them for this show unless you plan on showing in the future. 
Good luck at your show!!


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

hey i'm planning on going to a fun show sometime soon too. I don't know exactly when ours is but i'm supposed to get the news from the lady at our barn. Where are you gonna be at for this show? Maybe its the same show i'm going to.

I know for the attire thing you really should just keep it clean and tidy looking with good attire like nicely dressed.


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

It's in WA state in Port Orchard.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

oh well i'm definitely not going to that show lol thats way far from me. Well i hope you do good and enjoy your show. Tell me the results after you go.


----------

